# Favorite Bass Baits



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Just wondering what everyone calls their go to, can't miss, bass baits. Not live baits, but lures only. Mine is the ultravibe speedcraw, fished on a Carolina rig. Number two is the same bait, Texas rigged. Lately, the Texas rig has out produced the Carolina rig, but that's because the fish have been shallow here, and not on humps and points.
The Carolina rig has its times, and can be very deadly when the fish are on stumpy points especially.
Number three is the floating worm, four the shaky head, five the buzzbait.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Senko for sure. You can't fish it wrong, it's idiot proof and it works in all conditions. Only super strong wind makes it tough to fish. There are specific conditions where other baits work better but for me senko is an all around 5 tool bait. I also have really started to like a large 5 inch grub like a kalins, Texas rigged weightless on a big 5/0 ewg. Works great in shallow water lily pads or surface grass, just swim it back on top. Also the hookup percentage seems better than paddle frogs and other top water weed less rigs.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm primarily a finesse fisherman and if I only had one lure it would be a Pro Senko T-Rigged on an Owner Ultrahead Bullet as light as I could get away with, preferably 1/16 oz.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

In the spring Rapala crankbaits were the go to. Later on it was fishing with 5" Senkos in various colors. I've had great success with 7" and 12" Berkley Power Worms as well this year. But nothing has caught me more fish than a KVD Sexy Dawg Jr. I would almost say the Sexy Dawg Jr. is equal to all the others combined!!!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Early season is always a better crankbait bite than plastics. The 1.5 square bill is my favorite crank. My favorite worm is a jackall flick shake 5.8. I like many different jig types but I usually have some sort of Denny Braur jig tied on. I like the KVD swim jig. This time of year a Pop r is a fantastic choice. If you only fish one lure type your missing the boat. I always have at least 8 rods rigged up with different lure types. I let the fish tell me what they want that particular day. If the bite is tough I will rig a jackall on a weighted owner hook preferably 1/8 and that will catch fish when nothing else does. I have caught some real toads on this rig. Whatever you have the most confidence in fish it. No one can say a single lure is the best ever that's just not the case. I prefer to catch fish on top water just because of excitement, but if I want to catch a **** load of bass in the summer I will fish a jackall.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

NCbassattack said:


> Just wondering what everyone calls their go to, can't miss, bass baits. Not live baits, but lures only. Mine is the ultravibe speedcraw, fished on a Carolina rig. Number two is the same bait, Texas rigged. Lately, the Texas rig has out produced the Carolina rig, but that's because the fish have been shallow here, and not on humps and points.
> The Carolina rig has its times, and can be very deadly when the fish are on stumpy points especially.
> Number three is the floating worm, four the shaky head, five the buzzbait.


Zoom Brush Hogs and Zoom Lizards have done really well for me the last few years, mainly in dark colors such as black, black/blue, Berkley Power Worms 7" have been good, lately though its been all 5" Yum Dingers weightless.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I like the Zoom 6" lizard. Used to be my top Carolina rig bait. Still throw them sometimes. The worm I like best as far as Texas rigged is the Zoom Ole Monster 10". Used to throw Senkos and yum dingers, and caught fish on them, but I prefer Zoom's Mag Finesse form a stick bait type worm.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Buzzbait.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Buzzbait indeed. Love that thing! Going Sunday to Badin, a nice lake with numerous grass beds. One of my top baits there is a white Hart buzzbait with gold blades.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

NCbassattack said:


> Buzzbait indeed. Love that thing! Going Sunday to Badin, a nice lake with numerous grass beds. One of my top baits there is a white Hart buzzbait with gold blades.


Cant beat a topwater explosion!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

x rap jerkbait in spring
buzzbait in early summer
zoom super salty finness worm on a shaky head in mid summer
back to the jerkbait or crank in fall
unless im targeting river smallmouth which then would be a little 1/8 oz white buzzbait.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I like the X Rap in spring, but the Smithwick suspending Rattlin Rogue has been the big fish getter for me. In avocado, it's a real good big fish bait. In winter, the Lucky Craft Pointer gets me bit.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Also Bass Pro Shops Wrek N Bug has proved to be a pretty darn good bait for bass for me. Fished texas rigged with a 3/0 wide gap superline Gamakatsu, with a small red bead, then an 1/8 oz tungsten weight. Casts a mile, skips like a skipping stone right up under shoreline trees, perfect for sniping any bass holding on shallow cover. Fish it topwater, cast it let it sit and do nothing, slowly twitch it, drop it in holes in weeed beds. Any technique has caught me bass from late spring to fall. Love these baits, and no in not a Bass Pro salesman.


----------



## sboggs (Jul 23, 2011)

I fish the Great Lakes so I'm all about the Tube Bait and not all are created equal it has to be a Mikes Rx Baits tube. (Boggs Gold of course) lol


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Wacky rigged senko weightless for largemouth year around, and a wacky rigged senko on a drop shot for smallmouth


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

If I counted up the fish I caught this year...
1. 4" Black yum Dinger with Blue flake. I caught my biggest bass of the year, and more on this than anything else.. Use in all water conditions except for ultra clear.
2. Big Joshy J5
3. Rapala DT series


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

original rapala silver and black has always been my money bait since early childhood. Worked for my old man, and his old man as well. Aside from that , Black and Green Pumpkin Joshy's have been money for me


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

1-Spinnerbait
2-black and blue jig
3- 4" ringworm


----------



## Andy130 (Jun 2, 2013)

Lunkerhunt frog worked really good for me this year. I use a 3" Rapala Skitter Pop and Megabass popper for open water. I like using paddle tail swimbaits too.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

For me, I caught the majority of my fish on a 1/4oz. Skinny bear Finess jig with a small paca chunk as a trailer in black and blue. And the quality fish came from a $1.99 Walmart buzzbait in white.


----------



## joete1218 (Jan 19, 2016)

I have to agree with the fishing addict.....the wacky rigged senco is deadly for bass year round. For smallies hard to beat a 3.5 in tube.


----------

